# Perfume and Accessories You Gals Like



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Gals:

This thread is silly but serious.

Normally on a road trip when Chris goes shopping at a "fancy department store" I purchase her several brands of perfume and accessories for Valentine's Day.

I always let the store clerk pick out the brands and gift wrap them (ie. I have no clue as to what I bought.)

We have unfortunately been on a road trip to a city which has a fancy department store this year.

What brands of perfumes and accessories (lotion, soap, etc.) do you most prefer?

Your input to this "seemingly insignificant" endeavor would be greatly appreciated.

TR


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok..i'm not a girl but....here are a few to ponder for her..these are brands..i have enjoy the fragrances of many of them..as a man;there are many fragrances that i actually find repulsive..there is one that seems to be all over the place that smells kind of like buck attractant..if you hunt;you know what that is...find her the Hermes Faubourg..a bit pricey but wonderful..i would think that you could find it online...

Caron
Clive Christian
Jean Patou
Hermes..i love the scent of Faubourg


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Blech, hate perfume. I'm no help am I?


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Perfume? Usually I smell of horse and dog. The only accessories I wear is my watch, and my lovely ring. Sorry, but I guess I'm not much help


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmm.....smell of horse is good..but not dog..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow, macys.com has 42 pages of scents. You could just pick one with good reviews. http://www1.macys.com/campaign/social?campaign_id=54&channel_id=1 . I've been dragged to Bath and Body Works a few times over the Christmas shopping season. Their lotions all work great, but the scents range from mild and pleasing (warm vanilla sugar) to smell you coming 3 blocks off (Japanese Cherry Blossom).


----------



## maykaym4 (Dec 2, 2008)

Nothing beats the smell of a horse! 

I don't know if this is what you mean, but if you are going for "fancy department store", I really love Marc Jacobs "Daisy". They have a lot of accessories in that fragrance from the spray perfume, soaps, lotions, etc... and it is light and appeals to a lot of people. I used to work in a beauty store like Sephora and everyone went crazy for it.

Also, Calvin Klein's Euphoria, Giorgio Armani Armani Code for women, and Philosophy "Falling in Love" are all good choices that appeal to a lot of tastes.


----------

